# Summit Racing Disc Brake Kits



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone using any of their kits? I'm looking at buying a front disc brake change over from the drums I currently have. I was about to make a purchase but thought I'd see if anyone else has already and has anything to say about them. 

I'm looking for a disc kit (minus booster, and prop valve) for around 400 - 500 and summit offers a few options. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since you're in Arizona, why not grab the whole shebang off of any '69-'72 A-body. Spindles, calipers, rotors, prop. valve, the whole deal. Original made in USA GM parts that bolt right on, and cheap. Last one I was involved with (it was a while ago, though!) cost a total of $90.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats a good point ... I'll see what I can find around here first.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i have the summit 4 wheel disc brake kit on my 67, its still not a running car, but the kit came together real well


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Since you're in Arizona, why not grab the whole shebang off of any '69-'72 A-body. Spindles, calipers, rotors, prop. valve, the whole deal. Original made in USA GM parts that bolt right on, and cheap. Last one I was involved with (it was a while ago, though!) cost a total of $90.


Geeteeohguy- I can't find any places that have the whole deal for anywhere close to that. If you have any ideas where please PM me.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Since you're in Arizona, why not grab the whole shebang off of any '69-'72 A-body. Spindles, calipers, rotors, prop. valve, the whole deal. Original made in USA GM parts that bolt right on, and cheap. Last one I was involved with (it was a while ago, though!) cost a total of $90.


I found a complete kit for around $400. Complete and ready to bolt on. All original equipment from GM. 

Has the technology changed tremendously enough that it would be worth buying a brand new kit? Or they have they basically remained the same?

I can save about $100 on reusing original equipment which I found.


----------

